# Canon Designs Recognized with iF Design Awards for 22nd Consecutive Year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 29, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, February 29, 2016</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that seven Canon product designs were recognized by iF International Forum Design GmbH with prestigious 2016 iF Design Awards. Notably, Canon’s XC10 4K camcorder was selected for the iF Gold Product Design Award 2016, the highest honor in the product category.</p>
<p>iF Gold Product Design Award 2016 winner</p>
<ul class="img clearfix">
<li class="right">XC10 4K Camcorder</li>
</ul>
<p>iF Product Design Award 2016 winners:</p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 5DS / EOS 5DS R</li>
<li>EF 11-24mm f/4L USM</li>
<li>EOS M3</li>
<li>PowerShot G3 X Digital compact camera</li>
<li>PIXMA MX490 Series<sup> *1 </sup>Inkjet printer</li>
<li>i-SENSYS MF220/210 Series<sup> *2</sup>Laser multifunction printer</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Established in 1953, the iF Design Awards are recognized internationally as one of the most prestigious awards within the field of design, with outstanding industrial designs chosen from all over the world each year. This year 5,295 entries from 53 countries and regions were judged by internationally active design experts across seven disciplines: product, packaging, communication, interior architecture, architecture, service design, and professional concept.</p>
<p>This year marks Canon’s 22nd consecutive year of winning iF Design Awards. Encouraged by the recognition of the Company’s design excellence, Canon will continue striving to realize products that combine the highest levels of performance and design.</p>
<dl class="list list02 clearfix small">
<dt>*1</dt>
<dd>PIXMA MX490 Series not yet available in Japan</dd>
<dt>*2</dt>
<dd>i-SENSYS MF220 and MF210 series launched in Japan as the Satera MF220 and MF210 series, respectively, and comprise the MF229dw / MF226dn / MF224dw, and MF216n.</dd>
</dl>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone know how much it costs to enter the iF Design awards? 

Also, what is the ratio of awards dealt out vs entrants.

Looking at the market, I'm surprised that the XC10 would be nominated for anything let alone win a "gold" award, whatever that means.


----------

